# Looks like the Guarantees are over...



## BWAstrology (Feb 5, 2015)

Just got an email from UBER that the Guarantees are over. Is this the case everywhere? I am in Virginia Beach...


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm in VABeach and I didn't get that email.... No big deal from my point of view. I have been consistently making more than the guarantees.


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

We have guarantees in SW Florida this weekend.


----------



## BWAstrology (Feb 5, 2015)

I have been averaging 65 hours and 60-70 rides and netting about $370-$430 a week before the guarantees kick in. I have been making closer to $600 with the guarantees added on.

Here is the email I received this morning. I asked if the guarantees were still in effect. This was Cris's response.

Hi Brad,

Thanks for reaching out. The Winter Warmup is no longer in effect and has ended on January 26.

I hope this helps. If I can help with anything else please let me know.

Best,

Cris

*Uber Support*


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

BWAstrology said:


> I have been averaging 65 hours and 60-70 rides and netting about $370-$430 a week before the guarantees kick in. I have been making closer to $600 with the guarantees added on.
> 
> Here is the email I received this morning. I asked if the guarantees were still in effect. This was Cris's response.
> 
> ...


^^^
Doesn't mean that guarantees are over.... they'll just start calling it something else, like "Find Where Jimmy Hoffa Is Buried".


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

BWAstrology said:


> I have been averaging 65 hours and 60-70 rides and netting about $370-$430 a week before the guarantees kick in. I have been making closer to $600 with the guarantees added on.
> 
> Here is the email I received this morning. I asked if the guarantees were still in effect. This was Cris's response.
> 
> ...


Why are you driving so many hours for so little pay should be the question your getting 6 an hour destroying your car. make more at mcdonalds


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well ours just started on the 28th of jan
so those that had gurantees that ended, how much is your current per mile rate?
and how long did they do the gurantee?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> I'm in VABeach and I didn't get that email.... No big deal from my point of view. I have been consistently making more than the guarantees.


POST # 2 /@Andy1234: ♤♡♢♧ Good
for you then.
HOWEVER, Drivers in cities with
rates already slashed to $.70 to $.90
per mile have been on the ragged
edge for a while. No Guarantee
kills the Golden Goose.

PS: The auto cropping feature has elim-
inated the punchline from your
Avatar Cartoon. Sigh.


----------



## BWAstrology (Feb 5, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Doesn't mean that guarantees are over.... they'll just start calling it something else, like "Find Where Jimmy Hoffa Is Buried".


Well my specific question was "Is the 10hr and 16hr (Saturday and Sunday) still in effect?" with a subject "Winter Guarantees". I never asked is the "Winter warm up over"....So, you are probably right, but I am not 100% sure. I am waiting on a reply...


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

BWAstrology said:


> I have been averaging 65 hours and 60-70 rides and netting about $370-$430 a week before the guarantees kick in. I have been making closer to $600 with the guarantees added on.
> 
> Here is the email I received this morning. I asked if the guarantees were still in effect. This was Cris's response.
> 
> ...


You are exactly the type of driver Uber is suckering um I mean nuturing for success! $600/65 hours is less than $10 an hour and not including gas, wear and tear on your car and of course your time. I guess when one driver quits, two more like this pop up.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

BWAstrology said:


> Well my specific question was "Is the 10hr and 16hr (Saturday and Sunday) still in effect?" with a subject "Winter Guarantees". I never asked is the "Winter warm up over"....So, you are probably right, but I am not 100% sure. I am waiting on a reply...


$10/hr gurantees are too low to drive for. Remember this is gross



OCBob said:


> You are exactly the type of driver Uber is suckering um I mean nuturing for success! $600/65 hours is less than $10 an hour and not including gas, wear and tear on your car and of course your time. I guess when one driver quits, two more like this pop up.


right, that's terrible, should be over $1,000 AT LEAST for 65 hours
but if he's hitting $20/hr guranteess then something isnt adding up right


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> $10/hr gurantees are too low to drive for. Remember this is gross


^^^
It sure is gross... and not in the way you meant.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BWAstrology said:


> Just got an email from UBER that the Guarantees are over. Is this the case everywhere? I am in Virginia Beach...


Can you post a screenshot of the email? I'd like to repost it on other forums. You can crop out any identifying info.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

They changed ours in Louisville.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just got the "weekend update" email from Uber. Its still showing the guarantees...


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Are they really paying $6 minimum fares?


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I woud love seeing LA's minimum fare go up to $6.. too many 2.40 rides are seriously exhausting!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

BWAstrology said:


> I have been averaging 65 hours and 60-70 rides and netting about $370-$430 a week before the guarantees kick in. I have been making closer to $600 with the guarantees added on.
> 
> Here is the email I received this morning. I asked if the guarantees were still in effect. This was Cris's response.
> 
> ...


What the ****? You've been driving THAT much and making so little..Christ man, please sit down, do the math and re-evaluate your life, you're better than this brother.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Go3Team said:


> Are they really paying $6 minimum fares?


Yep Six bucks... but you know that is of course gross so really it makes it Four buck to you. It makes the min fare runs a bit more palatable.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

highest min fare for UberX ive seen


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Perhaps the subject of this thread should be amended to include the fact that it is talking about Virginia Beach?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Perhaps the subject of this thread should be amended to include the fact that it is talking about Virginia Beach?


Why? Once they start in one market, it quickly goes to most of the others.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> Just got the "weekend update" email from Uber. Its still showing the guarantees...


if this is true, shouldnt this whole topic be deleted?

by the way, the $10 gurantees are definately not worth trying to make
for them to even state a $10 guarantee means they know you arent making money


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i just checked, Virgina beach rates are 80cents a mile. that's too low to drive in my opinion. I would only do the 16/hour,even though thats only 2 days a week
they cut rates in my area too but I dont do the $20 and $26 gurantees


----------

